# Need wireless 5d iii shutter release with 600EX-RT mounted on camera



## larryf (May 17, 2012)

I'm need a wireless shutter release for my 5d mark iii but want to be able to mount my 600EX-RT on the hotshoe still. I see that the PW TT5/TT1 have that capability but wonder what all I would need.

Everything I read about the PW talks about it triggering off-camera flash units and I'm not looking to do that just yet (but would like that option in the future). For now, I just want to be able to wirelessly trigger the shutter with the 600EX mounted and have it fire.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 17, 2012)

The 600 EX-RT will trigger off camera Canon flashes without buying a PW for each position. Don't buy a PW if you have the 600X-RT.

The 5D MK III will respond to a cheap infrared remote shutter release, well under $20. They have a short line of sight range, but might be all you need.


----------



## larryf (May 17, 2012)

Yes, I understand that the 600EX will trigger off-camera flash. That isn't what I'm trying to do unfortunately.

What I need to do is mount the 600EX in the hot shoe of my 5d Mark iii, then mount the 5d on a tripod (all one unit). This works fine and I can use a cable release to fire the camera.

What I want to be able to do is 'wirelessly' fire the camera in this same configuration. I haven't found a wireless shutter release, that mounts in the hot shoe, that also has a hot shoe for the flash, other than the PW TT5/TT1. I need a wireless receiver that I can mount in the hot shoe that I can then mount the 600EX on top of, on the camera.

There are no off camera flashes being triggered.


----------



## ideaworx (May 17, 2012)

2 words, Flash Bracket. Possibly a fix for your situation. I will be doing similar shots in the near future, this is how I am circumventing the restriction.

Cheers,

Shane


----------



## wickidwombat (May 18, 2012)

larryf said:


> Yes, I understand that the 600EX will trigger off-camera flash. That isn't what I'm trying to do unfortunately.
> 
> What I need to do is mount the 600EX in the hot shoe of my 5d Mark iii, then mount the 5d on a tripod (all one unit). This works fine and I can use a cable release to fire the camera.
> 
> ...



this will use the 5D IR to trigger your camera
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/RC-6-Wireless-IR-Remote-Control-Canon-450D-60D-600D-550D-7D-5D-MARK-II-/200713807334?pt=AU_Cameras_Photographic_Accessories&hash=item2ebb79a5e6

or this works with all sorts of other cool functions
http://www.dslrbot.com/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 18, 2012)

larryf said:


> Yes, I understand that the 600EX will trigger off-camera flash. That isn't what I'm trying to do unfortunately.
> 
> What I need to do is mount the 600EX in the hot shoe of my 5d Mark iii, then mount the 5d on a tripod (all one unit). This works fine and I can use a cable release to fire the camera.
> 
> ...


 
The 5D MK III has a infrared sensor built-in. Just get the infrared remote to trigger it wirelessly, flash or no flash. See page 186 of your manual. There are also plenty of low cost RF remote triggers as well, that do not use the shoe. You do not need a shoe mounted remote to trigger a shutter release. The PW is used to trigger a remote flash, and you can pay $50 for a cord that runs to your camera from the shoe mounted PW so that you can use another PW to trigger your camera. Getting one just to use as a remote release in place of a $15 unit doesn't make sense.


----------

